# How much power do sound card draw from you psu?



## mx344 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a crappy 420watt no-name psu, and my computer is in my sig, so i cant really go much more cause i really have no idea how much this spu can hold?

So how much power does the average sound card draw from the power supply?


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Mar 21, 2009)

I do not have any factual numbers but I would say less than 5w (if that). It will not be an issue for you to place a sound card into your computer. You can use this to find out roughly what your computers power needs would be: http://www.antec.outervision.com/


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 17, 2009)

PCI slots can deliver a max of 75W.


----------



## Zatharus (Apr 17, 2009)

Thermal-Reactor is probably pretty close.  The max draw should be well under 10W.  Most audio cards only put out a line level signal anyway, nothing that will draw too much power.


----------



## fmw (Apr 18, 2009)

Just milliwatts.  Your power supply is more than adequate, by the way.


----------



## Springy182 (Apr 22, 2009)

bigfellla said:


> PCI slots can deliver a max of 75W.



Actually those are PCIe slots you're thinking of, PCI slots are around 20W max, AGP 40W, if memory serves

A sound card should be 5-10W max, maybe an X-Fi would be 15-20, as it has a mini processor on board if I recall


----------

